# Have you seen these covers for the new Kindles?



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They look like antique books. I ordered the red one. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are pretty cool. Do they fit all Kindles? I have the K2, not sure if all Kindles are the same size.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JFHilborne said:


> Those are pretty cool. Do they fit all Kindles? I have the K2, not sure if all Kindles are the same size.


No. They are for the new Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle Fire.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Gotcha. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the look of those, like vintage books! I especially like the green fleur de lis one & I love this damask cover too.


I wish they were lighted! I think I'll get a lighted cover since the light looks very similar to the Octovo light I'm using on my K2... & I love, love my Octovo light!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's another option on the Amazon website. This is the Belkin one that comes up if you search for a cover for the $79 kindle. I actually like it a lot. The inside black part feels like a crushed velvet-type fabric...very soft. The purple strip on the left side acts as a pocket of sorts, and the magnetic closure can be folded back to the backside when reading and it attaches itself to the back cover so it is out of the way while reading. It is a very light cover. The kindle and cover together only weigh 9 oz. Very very light. It was 29.99 and I used my $5 SO credit on it.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They look like antique books. I ordered the red one. I'll let you know what I think.


After seeing your red one, I looked at the tan and would have bought it, but it's not in stock. Got this one instead. Already posted these, but put them in the wrong thread. Again, sorry for the big pix.

Black Marware Eco-Vue. Has elastic strap to secure cover open and closed. 









Soft felt on inside. Wide strap on inside of front cover to slide hand into, so you don't even have to hold onto the kindle (pretty lazy of me right?). Ideal for people with weaker fingers/hands or those who have trouble holding this tiny kindle comfortably. Works with either hand.

























Sorry for double posting the pix, just wanted to put them in the right thread this time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Here's another option on the Amazon website. This is the Belkin one that comes up if you search for a cover for the $79 kindle. I actually like it a lot. The inside black part feels like a crushed velvet-type fabric...very soft. The purple strip on the left side acts as a pocket of sorts, and the magnetic closure can be folded back to the backside when reading and it attaches itself to the back cover so it is out of the way while reading. It is a very light cover. The kindle and cover together only weigh 9 oz. Very very light. It was 29.99 and I used my $5 SO credit on it.


I really like this one. As a matter of fact, I might like it even better than the one I got.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

It's frustrating how expensive they are... I just paid 60 to preorder the lighted amazon case. At least it requires no batteries and I used my $5 off on it.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Ooh, I love those vintage-look covers! I really, really want a lighted cover, though. But the Amazon lighted covers for the Touch are SO expensive! Do they ever have better Special Offers than just the 5 buck credit people are talking about?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the vintage look covers too.  I only have the fire coming (although it is a birthday surprise).    It isn't my fault I went to the Amazon site to read more and they post the notice on the top that you bought this item.     It is hubbie's fault for not logging out of his account.  

Back to covers - with the Fire I would think that I would want one that folds back flatter so it is out of the way when using it in landscape.  I am new to tablets but that is my thought so let me know if your experience has been otherwise.    So I would want to wait to see if this opens flat.  The Belkin purple one is an option too but I'm sure there are more to come.

Other new kindle covers - I like the way they did the light on the Amazon cover for the new kindles but disappointed in the colors.  So far I have only seen 3.  I know many people requested purple when that wasn't an option with the K3 Amazon covers.  I don't think they meant only offer it in purple - I'm not counting the brown & black.    It is a nice purple color but more color options would be nice.  Maybe more are coming.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

wholesalestunna said:


> It's frustrating how expensive they are... I just paid 60 to preorder the lighted amazon case. At least it requires no batteries and I used my $5 off on it.


I was thinking about that the other day. Someone spends $79 on a Kindle and a lighted cover is $60? But I love my K3 lighted cover so much I immediately ordered the new one when I ordered the Kindle touch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I was thinking about that the other day. Someone spends $79 on a Kindle and a lighted cover is $60? But I love my K3 lighted cover so much I immediately ordered the new one when I ordered the Kindle touch.


I know. I wonder what Oberon is going to do? Back when Kindles cost $359, it didn't seem outrageous to spend $80 for a cover to protect it. But when the price started dropping, spending that much for a cover seemed a little ridiculous to me. Even so, I did buy one (slightly used) from a member here because I love them so much. But now with a $79 Kindle, spending the same amount of money seems really ridiculous.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After using it, I don't think I'm a fan of the Verso cover. It's just too stiff and because it's a "one-size fits all these devices" it's a bit big for this one (even though the straps hold it very securely). I'd prefer something a little smaller. 

I think I'm going to give that Belkin a try.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> After using it, I don't think I'm a fan of the Verso cover. It's just too stiff and because it's a "one-size fits all these devices" it's a bit big for this one (even though the straps hold it very securely). I'd prefer something a little smaller.
> 
> I think I'm going to give that Belkin a try.


Is the one you have just for the $79 Kindle and the Touch? I thought the one for the Fire was different. I like the looks of it but I am concerned with it being too stiff though and not folding back.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

maries said:


> Is the one you have just for the $79 Kindle and the Touch? I thought the one for the Fire was different. I like the looks of it but I am concerned with it being too stiff though and not folding back.


It's for the Kindle, Kindle Touch, nook touch, kobo, Sony and Sony pocket... Plus more. Since the Kindle is one of the smallest of them all, the cover is a bit big. there is another one that works for the Fire.

It does fold back, it's just the front and back covers are stiff. I think I'm too used to the Oberon covers that have some give to them. (even the Amazon lighted cover has more give to it than this one)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> After using it, I don't think I'm a fan of the Verso cover. It's just too stiff and because it's a "one-size fits all these devices" it's a bit big for this one (even though the straps hold it very securely). I'd prefer something a little smaller.
> 
> I think I'm going to give that Belkin a try.


I think you'll like the Belkin cover. It doesn't add much weight or bulk to the kindle and it folds back easily. It's been working out great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I think you'll like the Belkin cover. It doesn't add much weight or bulk to the kindle and it folds back easily. It's been working out great.


It looks really nice...

If it doesn't work out, I converted a small journal from Oberon and it works great. I'm using Velcro to hold it in.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Would it be possible for you to post some pics of this cover? Thanks. I'm torn because it looks neat but any cover seems like it would be bulky and I'm finding it comfortable to read it without a cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry they're blurry. My camera croaked and iPhones don't have image stabilization. My hands shake something awful.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone else find the "purple" lighted cover for the Touch to resemble burgundy?  I've looked at four, independent, calibrated displays and it looks burgundy/maroon to me.  I know and love purple and that's not purple!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics. You are right. It does look a bit big. I was wondering with covers saying they are for both devices and the touch being a bit bigger and thicker.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Does anyone else find the "purple" lighted cover for the Touch to resemble burgundy? I've looked at four, independent, calibrated displays and it looks burgundy/maroon to me. I know and love purple and that's not purple!


Yes, it looks more burgundy/maroon to me, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


>


I got this one in the mail today. I like it MUCH better than the one I originally posted. Very lightweight, Kindle fits in perfectly. Folds back completely flat.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought the one this thread was started about despite my reservations. Love it. Glad I got it. Feels like I'm holding a leather-bound book. I'm not usually a fan of red and would have bought the tan if it was in stock but this color red is nice looking. Complements the tan spine well.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Here's another option on the Amazon website. This is the Belkin one that comes up if you search for a cover for the $79 kindle. I actually like it a lot. The inside black part feels like a crushed velvet-type fabric...very soft. The purple strip on the left side acts as a pocket of sorts, and the magnetic closure can be folded back to the backside when reading and it attaches itself to the back cover so it is out of the way while reading. It is a very light cover. The kindle and cover together only weigh 9 oz. Very very light. It was 29.99 and I used my $5 SO credit on it.


This would be a GREAT picture to add to the Amazon page for this item (Share Your Own Customer Images) since they don't show what it looks like when opened.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got this one in the mail today. I like it MUCH better than the one I originally posted. Very lightweight, Kindle fits in perfectly. Folds back completely flat.


Thanks for posting the pic and your thoughts on this. It sounds like a good option for the Fire although I am hoping for more color options - I think they only have this in black or purple right now. I prefer reds but it is a nice purple.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> This would be a GREAT picture to add to the Amazon page for this item (Share Your Own Customer Images) since they don't show what it looks like when opened.


Yeah, I could do that....as long as it's easy to do!

** Done...very easy to do.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

These covers are definitely nicer than the knock-offs I've purchased on eBay (for both the Kindle Keyboard and new $79 K3) but I just can't spring the $30+ for an official cover.  Just can't do it.  Am I cheap?

I've paid $5 and $12 for the cheapy eBay knockoffs. Not real leather but they do the job.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there a way to use the $5 off KSO if the Kindle hasn't arrived yet?  (I'm a newbie to special offers.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like there's also a pink Belkin cover, just not in stock.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Does anyone else find the "purple" lighted cover for the Touch to resemble burgundy? I've looked at four, independent, calibrated displays and it looks burgundy/maroon to me. I know and love purple and that's not purple!


I agree. I'm a purple fan and I don't really think the "purple" for the Amazon covers are purple.  (I like the purple like the Belkin cover.)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Is there a way to use the $5 off KSO if the Kindle hasn't arrived yet? (I'm a newbie to special offers.)


Kimberly, if I'm understanding your question, the answer is no. In order to take advantage of one of the KSO's you have to access it on your Kindle and Email the offer to yourself. Usually you only have 3 days to email it to yourself, then once the code arrives in your mailbox you have a month or so to use it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Looks like there's also a pink Belkin cover, just not in stock.


Now you tell me


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Kimberly, if I'm understanding your question, the answer is no. In order to take advantage of one of the KSO's you have to access it on your Kindle and Email the offer to yourself. Usually you only have 3 days to email it to yourself, then once the code arrives in your mailbox you have a month or so to use it.


Thanks Patricia! That totally answers my question. I still can't believe that I ordered the $79 Kindle today. Then again, I can't believe that someone bought my K3 either. Thank goodness I still have it while I wait [overnight] for my K4 -- which is way better than the month or more I had to wait between selling my K2 and getting my K3.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Now you tell me


Sorry!!  I just ordered the purple myself - I sure wish the lighted purple cover was the same color as the Belkin purple, but I know I'll get that too. I NEED a light almost all the time.


----------

